
101 Ways To Know Your Software Project Is Doomed - horatio05
http://www.codesqueeze.com/101-ways-to-know-your-software-project-is-doomed/
======
staunch
A cool little app would let us list "problem signs" and we could vote on their
seriousness and then assign a weight to each one. Then you could answer it
like a survey and get a "Failure Prediction Score".

I'm busy. Someone send me a link when it's done, please.

~~~
joshwa
I do recall there being a study about how internal prediction markets were
really good at forecasting software release dates...

------
horatio05
Wait a minute, I was hired as a consultant... and I did take the blame! Yup,
pretty sure that project failed.

------
dfranke
We have 15 of these. Is that bad?

~~~
BrandonM
I would say that the second sentence in your comment was probably more
significant than the first.

